# Gauging interest.....CSUSA   "CLOSED"



## lwalden (Sep 12, 2006)

Update 9.15.2006  New Thread started for ordering- please go to the new group buy thread- thanks, everyone.
I'm running a little low on Jr Statesmen vIIs...... I know a group buy for Jr Gents vII was just completed, so I won't be surprised if there's not enough interest for a group purchase. Feedback would be appreciated on who might be interested in a Jr StatesmanvII and up (emperor & Jr emperor, lotus, imperial, full statesman)group buy?

Update 9.12.06-
Well, it's looking like there might be enough interest to try this- and I've never tried to run one before so please be patient while I check on a few things. I know there's been a good format used previously for designating kit/finish/RB vs FP, etc. I'll contact CSUSA and try to find out what's in stock and what's not. Further update as soon as I have that done
Update 9.14.2006-
Heard back from CSUSA- They indicated they have a large supply of most items I had requested, with a few exceptions--- The Jr. Gent Black Titanium Rollerball is out of stock until the end of October. 
The Titanium Jr Gent Roller ball and Fountain pens- available with the smooth end cap only- threaded end caps won't be available until October.
Getting low on the Jr Emperor w/22k gold roller ball- won't have new stock until the end of October.

So, looks like with a few exceptions there should not be a supply issue. The items listed above will not be an option for this group buy. Assuming we get a minimum of 100 pens ordered, we'll go forward. I'll be posting the format Dario and several others have used for this earlier, and will try to keep an updated tally and cumulative total going in this initial post. If you need bushings they well be available for order as well- I'll double check availability since I did not include that on my initial e-mail. Cut-off for this will be next Wednesday, the 20th, at 6:00 PM Central time (assuming we've gotten to the 100 pen mark, if not this will be off). I do have a favor to ask- a little guidance from those who have done this before. While I have a paypal account, it's been pretty much exclusively used for paying, not receiving. If one of you would e-mail me some points on your experience I'd very much appreciate it. Dario, if you still have the spread sheets you mentioned were helpful for tracking, I'd very much appreciate a copy of those as well. I've asked for updated information on pricing, shipping, and insurance. As soon as I can compile, I'll get that posted (likely this evening). Thanks, all, for your patience.


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 12, 2006)

I would be interested if there is enough interest to get the max discounts.
imperial and statsman


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 12, 2006)

same here


----------



## wudwrkr (Sep 12, 2006)

I just missed out on the last group buy and had to buy some stuff at the higher prices so I am definitely interested in some full sized Gentlemen's Pens.


----------



## mewell (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd be interested too - even tho' I was"in" on the Jr. Gents I'd be interested in more of those too if you would consider adding those too[]

Mark


----------



## TBone (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd be interested in Jr Gents also if they are added and maybe a couple Jr Statesmen


----------



## Orgtech (Sep 12, 2006)

I would be interested in a few of each


----------



## Yarael (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Im interested also so guess so far intrest looks pretty good.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Sep 13, 2006)

Count me in too! [8D]


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd be interested in a few Jr Statesmen IIs.


----------



## EasyGreasy (Sep 13, 2006)

Two or three for me. Tho fore or more and the wife will show me the door. Five or six and..ok ill shut up now. But I am definatly good for some. 

-Greasy


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd be interested in a couple as well.


----------



## airrat (Sep 13, 2006)

I am interested.  I was just going to place an order for some Emperors, Emp JR.  JR statemans and Imperials,  Please let me know.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 13, 2006)

I am interested


----------



## Dario (Sep 13, 2006)

Lyle (or anyone interested),

If you ever go with this group buy, I have a worksheet I've been using that I am willing to share.  Of course it is up to you if you want to customize, use as-is, or not use at all.

Biggest problem I experienced is the back order issue.  Another thing is labelling of the kits...make sure to ask them to label each kit packet.  Mine always comes labelled only on the outside of the main wrapper (group of 10 or 20 sometimes) and (for me) it is a hassle to make labels for each individual pack.

Good luck!!!


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree with Dario

Backorders are the biggest hassle.  With the Customs issue they dealt with the last 10 kits took over 3 months to get to me.

Labling is a bit of a pain.  I used a sharpie and wrote on the plastic, but when I do my next group order, I will probably print lables.  My handwriting isn't that great.


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 13, 2006)

You can count me in for some also.

Ben


----------



## wayneis (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd be in for a few.

Wayne


----------



## dozer (Sep 13, 2006)

I would be interested also


----------



## airrat (Sep 13, 2006)

I would make sure to ask them to label each one.  Will make it alot easier for you to seperate them out.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm in for two, at least.  Depending on the type and the amount of the discount.


----------



## TheHeretic (Sep 13, 2006)

lets see what we have and I may buy a few


Dean 
Columbus OH


----------



## herper62 (Sep 14, 2006)

Im in for a couple
Herper


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />I would make sure to ask them to label each one.  Will make it alot easier for you to seperate them out.



They may do it as a special favor to IAP; but I would guess that part of the reason they can give discounts for large quantities is "BECAUSE" they can avoid the extra cost of individual sales, incluiding labeling individual packages??


----------



## Dario (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I talked to Nils about this on numerous occasions and he assured me that they will label them individually if you ask (but I always forget).  He is working on it to be an automatic thing and if memory serves me right, he thought it is already in place.


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 14, 2006)

Count me in for Jrs. of both types.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 14, 2006)

We'll be adding the Jr Gents that are in stock for this order...





> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />I'd be interested too - even tho' I was"in" on the Jr. Gents I'd be interested in more of those too if you would consider adding those too[]
> 
> Mark


----------



## Dario (Sep 14, 2006)

Lyle,

I emailed you the worksheet (name changed to protect the innocent) []

If you have any questions, just give me a holler.  Better to talk it out than email in this case.


----------



## randbcrafts (Sep 14, 2006)

I will be in for a few too. Thanks


----------



## lwalden (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks, Dario. If you're home, I'll give you a call tonight.


> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Lyle,
> 
> I emailed you the worksheet (name changed to protect the innocent) []
> ...


----------



## Dario (Sep 14, 2006)

Lyle,

You can call me anytime tonight after 6pm.  I will be at Ben's place but we can talk...no problem.

I printed a copy of it so we can talk without me on a computer.  If you need me to modify it for you to reflect all the kits you will include, I can do that too.

TTYL,


----------



## airrat (Sep 14, 2006)

So this is a go then I take it?  Lyle you going to start a "fresh" thread for it?


----------



## lwalden (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, this looks like it's a go (assuming we hit 100 pens), and I'll get a fresh thread started tonight after I've talked with Dario.



> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />So this is a go then I take it?  Lyle you going to start a "fresh" thread for it?


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Lyle,
> 
> I emailed you the worksheet (name changed to protect the innocent) []
> ...



If it's not a state secret, can you e-mail me a copy of the wrksheet[?][8D]


----------



## Dario (Sep 15, 2006)

James,

I will send you a copy as soon as I get your email address...please send me a message since I cannot attach to the email via IAP.  

Just note that there are 3 sheets on these and the latest one have the most calculations done.  There one area where you can set the discount factor.  All you have to do is enter the current price from CSUSA, the names of the participants and the qty they ordered.  The rest will be calculated for you.  You can of course revise it (I didn't lock any cells) and tailor to your needs. 

Disclaimer: Please do review the formulas, in case I made a mistake.  Don't want anyone coming back to me for errors. [][]


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 15, 2006)

e-mail sent, Thanks[8D]


----------



## Dario (Sep 15, 2006)

Worksheet emailed to you and someone else. []


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 15, 2006)

I want to be in on this one, I'll buy 10 at least[8D]


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 15, 2006)

What kind of savings are we looking at?  I may be able to commit to four or so.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 15, 2006)

base savings of 25% if we hit 100 pens, partially offset (reduced)by insurance and paypal fees for those using paypal. 





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />What kind of savings are we looking at?  I may be able to commit to four or so.


----------



## twoofakind (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm in for at least two, possibly more.
Andy


----------

